# what is a freakn powerhead



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

man what is this god forsaken powerhead thing. that is all you here about on these pages. I am bout to start a 75g for my rbps and i wanna get the best possible equipment for my ps. SOME ONE HELP A BROTHER OUT


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

gives your water strong currrent like a river.

bigalsonline.com


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

ok cool. but is it a filter, where does it go in the tank.. I need some info not an explanantion


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

Tech info!!!







POWERHEARS Click here!! 
Most people use them to create a current to make your fish more active.Considering P's are River fish the are use to river currents. This can simulate a current in your tank plus provide extra filtration for you tank!


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

will i need to run a powerhead and some sort of filter in a 75g


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

is it important that i do run a powerhead for my ps or is a regular filter enough for them


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

I would get a Aquaclear AC802 or even better get a AC901! I use it with a quick filter attachment. Its awesome!


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

I'm using the 802 wih the quickfilter in my 55g and the ps love it.


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

I have an aquaclear with the quick filter attachment and I love it too!


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

a 901 in a 75 gal is to much,i have one,i know,they are not needed but i have one in every tank,the p's enjoy them,they swim in the current and if you do get one i would go with a 802,you can turn it down if your starting with small p's,and put a pre filter or screen on it like this so they do not get sucked up into it ......


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

802 link

this thing would rock ure 75 get the quikfilter atachment and u get ureself some extra filtration as well and the atachment is cheap


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

ok then is there any website that i can buy all of the parts from. can someone just tell me the brand name, what i need, the website to go to, and your credit card number..naw jus kidding about the credit card thing. but if you can give me all of that other stuff , that would be great. i am getting a 75g, so just tell me what would be the best for that size tank. I want my ps to be healthy, so dont tell me wrong guys. i appreciate it-roy


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.bigalsonline.com/splash.html

or

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=34282


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

My tank with the powerhead!


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

can yu tell me what parts that i need. is a powerhead something that hooks up to the filtration system>?


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

Check PM


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

thanks man---i really appreciate it..i message you back when i get it all hooked up


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

ok i might be getting annoying but when i went to look at them at that big als place. they were talkin about it being attached to some sort of filter. and i cant seem to get that question answered...do i use a filter that yu put onthe side of the tank or some kind of underground filter...i'm clueless here


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

i have a wet dry filter, it hangs off the back of the tank and filters the water and pores it back in, my power head just sucktion cups to the glass on any part of the tank and the water gets sucked in and spat out at a certain number of gallons per hour(gph). There are varias ways powerheads work, i see ones in pics that have bubbles spitting out with the water, mine is fully submerged in the water and you can't see the current except for the things moving in it.


----------



## cornos (May 6, 2003)

sometimes there connected to Under Gravel filters hope this helps


----------



## chewwie419 (Mar 29, 2004)

ac 802 is the way to go


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i got me a power/filter. It gives current and at the same time cycles my water.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Equipment Questions_*


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

My filters bio wheel seems to be producing enough current to keep my juvi- reds happy..they swim in it all the time..and they're growin like mad!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

dont know if someone mentioned this, but it also puts a lot of oxygen back in the water.


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Sometimes a powerhead is used to run an undergravel filter, but this is not needed, you can use a powerhead by itself.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

intreating..


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

Piranha Prince said:


> intreating..


you dug up a year old post to write interesting?


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

PsychoLes said:


> My tank with the powerhead!


Cool decor.


----------

